# Designing custom Penn 706z emblem.



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Well today was just one of those days when I roamed around the house after school looking for something to do when I came upon my Penn 706z that was missing the emblem and decided to make a new design for on. This is what I came up with. I still need to print it out, cut it and laminate it.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I like it !!!! Let me know how it turns out.Would love to get one !! Also a 704z that I'm re-doing with a red,white,& blue theme..That would be sharp!!! Great job !!


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> I like it !!!! Let me know how it turns out.Would love to get one !! Also a 704z that I'm re-doing with a red,white,& blue theme..That would be sharp!!! Great job !!


Thanks! I am going to work on putting it together tomorrow or saturday. Trying to decide how I should keep it in place super glue or epoxy... I can make more designs if you want some. Just PM me with what you want on it and I can see what I can come up with


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I trust epoxy when it comes to exposure to the elements.It's more durable. Regardless I can't wait to see the finished product.Let me know.shoot me a pm and I'll give you my num...I'll show you the pics of what I'm working on..


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> I trust epoxy when it comes to exposure to the elements.It's more durable. Regardless I can't wait to see the finished product.Let me know.shoot me a pm and I'll give you my num...I'll show you the pics of what I'm working on..


Will do. Im interested in seeing what you have.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cool...I'll post my results on my road trip fishing trip with my boy tomorrow..Lot of work but even more fun..


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Haven't heard anything.How did it turn out?


----------

